# 2 days post op



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

2 days post op. The surgeon saw me yesterday before I left the hospital and took the drain out. He said the surgery took along time when I asked how long he said close to 5 hours. Feel pretty lousy to be honest. My throat is pretty sore which I expected. They mentioned at the hospital that my calcium was low and did blood tests. They did a blood test for parathyroid something which they had to do twice cause the first one they put in the wrong tube. My boby is aching, and have pins and needles in my hands and feet. Been sleeping lots. Starting to feel a little concerned. I'm home alone. Hoping I will feel a little better in the morning.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. The pins and needles could be from low calcium levels, which is very serious. Try taking some Tums with calcium to see if that helps. If it does, then you need to address this with your doctor.


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Just took some calcium tablets hopefully these will help with the pins and needles. Thanks Octavia.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, as soon as you feel pins & needles, gobble up those tums.

The body aches definitely can be attributed to calcium issues, but also remember that the hormonal disruptions and laying in bed can also make you stiff and sore. It takes time, but it will get better.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

This is hard to do when you feel icky after surgery, but you do need to move around some. It helps you get your blood circulating and makes the body aches go away. My mom was dragging me on short walks around the neighborhood two days after surgery (I'm sure the neighbors wondered what was going on--I was walking like a zombie and had a big bandage on my neck, lol!).

And definitely give your doctor a call if your body tingles don't get better--did they give you any calcium supplements or instructions before you left the hospital?


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Dr gave me a script for caltrate 600 mg with instructions to take 3 tablets daily. I assume that I take the 3 tablets once a day. Also gave me a script for thyroid replacement ( can't remember the name and it's in the fridge ) I assume that I should start taking this straight away. I wish he had if written this all down, I was feeling pretty out of it when he talked to me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to take the pills with a meal and separately as the body cannot accept more than 500mg at a time.

Also, when you take your replacement med's be sure and take them 4 hours either side of the calcium - which means - if you wake up in the middle of the night or before you go to bed are your best shot of avoiding the 4 hour calcium window.

Keep a cool/ice pack on your neck. Those blue ACE cold compress with the cloth like pack seem to work best .


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Really glad to hear from you! Others have given sage advice. And, sometimes the general anesthetic can make you hurt all over as well.

What kind of thyroxine replacement are you on? Is it supposed to be refrigerated?

Hugs,


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm taking Eutroxsig (Thyroxine Sodium ) 150 ug. It does need to be refrigerated but can be kept for 14 days out of the fridge, which is good cause I can keep some in my bedside drawers to take when I go to bed. I'm feeling a little better everyday. My son came home from respite today, it was great to see him. He is autistic so generally has very little in the way of emotional responses. He gave me a big hug then later presented me with a hand made get well card he had made himself. It was very sweet. 
I'm still having some issues with tingling in my fingers and feet but taking the caltrate tablets. My incision site is still very tender but I guess that is to be expected.


----------

